# Cichlid Stones



## jason.jlk (Sep 10, 2007)

Has anyone heard of these or had any luck using them? The company is called Cichlidstone.com


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Mmm can't find anything about it. Even google gives zero results...


----------



## jason.jlk (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry, its cichlidstones.com


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Not much info on thier website. http://cichlidstones.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## gheitman (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm interested in them myself. You can also find them at http://www.kensfish.com/Chichlidstones.html. They sell you 16 for $64.95 which may sound like a lot to some people until you think that it is about $4.00 each.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

gheitman said:


> until you think that it is about $4.00 each.


Which still is a lot of oney for ONE fake rock... I filled my complete tank with river rock for that money. I can't see any significant pros to justify the cost. They are lightweigth, but weight is not really an issue. Unless you rearange your tank often. They provide caves, but some have only one hole so a possible trap for stagnent water. The breeding cave souds great, but I guess fish like another way out just in case a predator waits before the entrance. The video looks stunning, not doubt about that.


----------



## jason.jlk (Sep 10, 2007)

Would you say that these rocks most closely resember river rocks or sandstone?


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Well they don't look like river rock at all. River rock is mainly smooth and rounded, because it got worn down by the water flowing along it and the rocks bouncing against each other. Too me they look like blasting debris. The shapes you see when a rock is blasted for mining.


----------



## cadfael_tex (Feb 3, 2009)

resurrect this thread because I'm curious about these. Anybody use them? What 4 to 5 would you get to see if you like them?


----------



## Xscream (Dec 29, 2008)

I purchased them from my LFS a month ago and love them. I've never been a big fan of using pots in my tanks, just didn't look right. Cichlid stones provided a drop in cave that didn't requite any thought on my part. I just wish they had the large stones in, I only got mediums.


----------



## youngman (May 16, 2009)

has any one else used these?


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I bought some a couple years ago and have them mixed in with real rocks. Once they get algae on them they look real. I've placed mine so you can't see the openings. I only bought the ones that imitate real rocks. I plan to put a few extras I have in my above ground pond because I'm thinking of adding some rosy reds or small goldfish. It would give them hiding places and shelter from the sun. I prefer real rocks, but these can be a useful addition.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

They look similar to feather/lava rock except feather rock is black and dark grey. You can buy feather rocks for .60 cents a pound around here at landscaping stores. I spent $40 and got so much that I can't use them all so I put the rest outside in my flower beds. I drilled holes in them to make caves. They are very easy to reshape and break into smaller pieces too. I cut the huge ones with a saw and turned one large rock into 4 medium size rocks. So the possibilities are kinda endless. They are so light weight thateven the extra large ones will float so I had to silicone flat rock to the bottom of them to keep them down. I love them. I have them stacked on top of each other. Plus feather rock is very porous and great for benefictial bacteria. I liked the dark color too. My cichlids love swimming around them and going inside the holes I drilled. They seem to prefer the feather rock over the Mexican Beach Stones that I also have in my 55 gallon. I prefer a natural look. I don't think the cichlid stones will look real once they are placed inside a tank, but maybe I'm wrong. I think the larger cichlid stones look like an alien's head, lol, at least that is what I thought when I first saw them on the website. Well, that's my two cents!


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I like the idea of the cichlid stones...rock work without all the weight...and caves inside the rock as well as between if you stack em.


----------

